# trying to decide..



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

I currently have an 97 Acura 3.0CL.. and I'm considering buying a new X-Trail LE.. but I'm having some doubts. I wonder if anyone can give me some tips/help on the decision. I took a SE model for a test drive.. and it seemed to drive nice.. but it was a front wheel drive. My wife and I are thinking of starting a family - and need a larger vehicle - and since the Acura MDX is way overpriced - I'm thinking along the small SUV path.

- how long does it take to get used to the console being in the centre??
- how is the power? I'm love to my 3L 200HP vTec engine.. and I'm nervous about going to a 4Cyl.. 
- I only tested the SE model so far with front wheel drive. How different does the LE drive in AWD handle?
- how difficult is it to find aftermarket accessories in Canada right now? (I like the nudge bar)

I'm going to try to find an LE to take out for a test drive in the next few weeks.. but thought I'd try the experts (owners) first.

thanks in advance.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Welcome aboard...*

I have the Nissan X-Trail LE VDC and love it... I also have an Altima 95 which has over 450,000k on it without any problems!

My boss/friend who has built his own 1931 Dodge Hotrod and own one of 4 Pontiac Firehawks Special Edition the GM made in the world... saw mine and bought one also for himself but in Black... He loves it as well...

The center console took me about 5 minutes and now I hate getting into cars/suv's that have a regular one..... The field of view is so much better... only problem.. my wife now complains of the speed I am doing! hehehe

I do not regret purchasing the LE with VDC.. it has been great this winter.. I did change the stock tires...since I hate Dunlop/Firestone... I changed them to Goodyear Assurance TripleTreads and GoodYear UltaGrip Ice (Winter).. and I am glad that I did.

As for Power... I have always had 4cyl cars... this engine has been the best one so far... I have a family... I am far past my years of needing power engines... and I am sure that gas will be $4.00/gallon in the next few years... just kidding...I wanted good mileage as well.

Read the posts in this forum... many great people and advise... very few complaints and the X-Trail has been around for years in the rest of the world.. and always great reviews..

As for After Market parts... again read the posts... none are available in Canada except from Nissan... the others that I have purchased come from Singapore and England...

Take care and I can tell you that you will be happy with the X-Trail!.. I have had mine since August and I still love it.. with 8000K..

Stephen 





digitaloutlaw said:


> I currently have an 97 Acura 3.0CL.. and I'm considering buying a new X-Trail LE.. but I'm having some doubts. I wonder if anyone can give me some tips/help on the decision. I took a SE model for a test drive.. and it seemed to drive nice.. but it was a front wheel drive. My wife and I are thinking of starting a family - and need a larger vehicle - and since the Acura MDX is way overpriced - I'm thinking along the small SUV path.
> 
> - how long does it take to get used to the console being in the centre??
> - how is the power? I'm love to my 3L 200HP vTec engine.. and I'm nervous about going to a 4Cyl..
> ...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm from Mexico & here, there were just FWD since November 2005 (different markets), but +/- same equippment than at Canadian X-Trail, adding some ideas to Stephen answer:



digitaloutlaw said:


> - how long does it take to get used to the console being in the centre??
> 
> As fast as you can imagine, it's a most natural way to look, you'll got a much better view to the front of your car & yes, now the problem is that everybody can see your speedometer he he he
> 
> ...


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

digitaloutlaw said:


> - how long does it take to get used to the console being in the centre??
> - how is the power? I'm love to my 3L 200HP vTec engine.. and I'm nervous about going to a 4Cyl..
> - I only tested the SE model so far with front wheel drive. How different does the LE drive in AWD handle?
> - how difficult is it to find aftermarket accessories in Canada right now? (I like the nudge bar)


1. took me about 5 seconds
2. there could always be more power (I got a stick shift and it's fine. aoutomatic could be slow)
3. it makes huge difference in snow, even in the rain (no wheel spin when taking off)
4. right now it could be tricky to get acessories other than what's on nissan.ca website but if you really want something it could be imported


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks for your help! I should know in the next few months if I can buy one.. just have to take the wife for the test drive on the weekend, and then see what kind of deal I can get from the dealer..


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

digitaloutlaw said:


> thanks for your help! I should know in the next few months if I can buy one.. just have to take the wife for the test drive on the weekend, and then see what kind of deal I can get from the dealer..


Tell her, she will see how fast your driving & open the sunroof cover, girls love both things.

Also, mmmm, tell her that she will see above other cars due to height & she will fall in love for the X-T.


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

I've got the SE FWD version and have had absolutely no problems or issues with driving, even in the winter so far, and thats with the factory tires even. The HP is actually decent, you can fly pretty good on the hwy, and with a 4 cyl engine too ! = good gas consumption


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Ynott said:


> I've got the SE FWD version and have had absolutely no problems or issues with driving, even in the winter so far, and thats with the factory tires even. The HP is actually decent, you can fly pretty good on the hwy, and with a 4 cyl engine too ! = good gas consumption


+1 for sure. 

While I have the 05 SE AWD, I couldn't agree more this is my first day with it and I'm happy to say that at 100km I am barely off of the F line on the fuel gauge  

As far as getting used to the center display, its really no big deal once your accustomed to it. 

It was all the storage spots that my wife loved. 
Good luck! I know we're pretty happy with it! 

keith


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks to everyone for their comments and help! I called a dealer near me to see if the have an X-Trail LE demo, and they are going to have one ready for me and the wife to check out tomorrow at noon! THe only thing I'm dreading is the "what do I have to do to put you in that car today!?" shpeal from the dealer..

Luckily I have a friend who can get me one at cost when I decide to buy it. 

thanks again! will let you know how the decision process goes! :cheers:


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Good luck. The day me and the wife went to test drive it, we ended up buying it. lol 
They are priced very well so don't know how much leeway there really is in the price.
Don't bother with any of the warranty/rustproofing stuff, at least we didn't. I just took it to Krown to rustproof it. To each their own tho, u may find peeps with varying opinions on this topic. Do a search ,its been discussed by many. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

digitaloutlaw said:


> - how is the power? I'm love to my 3L 200HP vTec engine.. and I'm nervous about going to a 4Cyl..


Power is good. I really can't compare mine to the Canadian version since it came with 15 more horsepower, but if you want more power (or anyone else) for their X-Trail just shoot me a PM.

I'm almost finished bolting everything available engine and transmission wise for this truck, so I think I'll be able to help


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

back to report.. everything went great! the wife loved it! took it out on the highway - and it had more pickup than I actually thought! the seats seem a bit still - but I am used to my Acura leather seats hugging me.. so I'm hoping the nissan ones break in well.

the dealer actually gave me a great price! better than my friend originally gave me (which was ! so I'm pretty much sold! I need to try to sell my Acura now (the trade in wasn't really worth it). So in the next month or so I'll be a part of this little X-Trail family.

thanks to everyone for their advice and help with this decision!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Congrats!!!*

Welcome to the club!!!!! You will enjoy it!


Stephen




digitaloutlaw said:


> back to report.. everything went great! the wife loved it! took it out on the highway - and it had more pickup than I actually thought! the seats seem a bit still - but I am used to my Acura leather seats hugging me.. so I'm hoping the nissan ones break in well.
> 
> the dealer actually gave me a great price! better than my friend originally gave me (which was ! so I'm pretty much sold! I need to try to sell my Acura now (the trade in wasn't really worth it). So in the next month or so I'll be a part of this little X-Trail family.
> 
> thanks to everyone for their advice and help with this decision!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Good stuff*



digitaloutlaw said:


> back to report.. everything went great! the wife loved it! took it out on the highway - and it had more pickup than I actually thought! the seats seem a bit still - but I am used to my Acura leather seats hugging me.. so I'm hoping the nissan ones break in well.
> 
> the dealer actually gave me a great price! better than my friend originally gave me (which was ! so I'm pretty much sold! I need to try to sell my Acura now (the trade in wasn't really worth it). So in the next month or so I'll be a part of this little X-Trail family.
> 
> thanks to everyone for their advice and help with this decision!


As I just said to a new australian xtrail owner:










Awaits you


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

The X-Trail wont dissapoint any family and their kids

Trust me :thumbup:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

digitaloutlaw said:


> back to report.. everything went great! the wife loved it! took it out on the highway - and it had more pickup than I actually thought! the seats seem a bit still - but I am used to my Acura leather seats hugging me.. so I'm hoping the nissan ones break in well.
> 
> the dealer actually gave me a great price! better than my friend originally gave me (which was ! so I'm pretty much sold! I need to try to sell my Acura now (the trade in wasn't really worth it). So in the next month or so *I'll be a part of this little X-Trail family.*
> 
> thanks to everyone for their advice and help with this decision!


Little Family from everywhere :thumbup:


----------

